# PinkArello



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I did not get much help on my C40/Prince thread from you guys, so I thought I'd share some pix of my wife's bike. I really dig it even if it is pink. Every time I take it for a spin I smile. What you think? How about that pink chain, crazy...and the beer cap how could I not love her?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*I'm diggin' it too*

Nice attention to detail- valve caps, cable ends and engraved HS spacer especially.


----------



## SteelSix (May 24, 2011)

very cool - is your wife blonde by any chance?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

crazy, i dig it. that control tech bar has to be something to get used to...so wavy


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

foofighter said:


> crazy, i dig it. that control tech bar has to be something to get used to...so wavy


Thanks for the comments. Blonde yes, not sure why that matters Foo, the CT bars are by far the most comfortable I have even ridden. I can't say enought good things about them. Lots of great positions with a small recess on the curve just before the tops behind the hoods. Can't imagine not having them now. Want a set for all my bikes.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

My wife would love this bike. She really did a nice job putting it together.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice bike. My girlfriend would love one just like it, but my wife wouldn't be happy about the money I'd spend on either of them.


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

awesome


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

LandShark'n said:


> Nice bike. My girlfriend would love one just like it, but my wife wouldn't be happy about the money I'd spend on either of them.


oh that is funny SH!T!!! LOL


----------

